# PCD - Why buy locally?



## maybe14 (Jun 5, 2013)

I plan to lease a 328i after the new year. I also plan to arrange for a PCD. And, based on the specs and options I intend to order, the car will have to be special-ordered.
It seems to me that, other than processing the paperwork, the dealer has very little to do with the delivery of the car. So, his markup is mostly profit AND he gets a tick-mark for having sold one. So why wouldn't I buy through ANY dealer who gives me the best lease deal?? I believe the whole deal could be arranged over the phone - so I could even consider a dealer a few states away. Am I missing something here?? And, if I'm on the right track, is there any painless way to find out which dealer will give the best lease deal under these circumstances?? Thanks in advance for your thoughts...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

maybe14 said:


> I believe the whole deal could be arranged over the phone - so I could even consider a dealer a few states away. Am I missing something here?? And, if I'm on the right track, is there any painless way to find out which dealer will give the best lease deal under these circumstances?? Thanks in advance for your thoughts...


Welcome to the new normal. About the only penalty is really about loaner policies -- some local dealerships do not offer loaners to customers that did not buy their car at the dealership.

I live in NYC, bought my car at BMW Santa Barbara from the owner of this site, picked up in Munich, and took redelivery in South Carolina and drove the car home from there. Total times setting foot in a dealership: 0.

The board sponsors here are great... they all "get it". You might have to pay to FedEx a few documents back and forth, but that's about it.


----------



## williakz (Apr 14, 2013)

maybe14 said:


> I plan to lease a 328i after the new year. I also plan to arrange for a PCD. And, based on the specs and options I intend to order, the car will have to be special-ordered.
> It seems to me that, other than processing the paperwork, the dealer has very little to do with the delivery of the car. So, his markup is mostly profit AND he gets a tick-mark for having sold one. So why wouldn't I buy through ANY dealer who gives me the best lease deal?? I believe the whole deal could be arranged over the phone - so I could even consider a dealer a few states away. Am I missing something here?? And, if I'm on the right track, is there any painless way to find out which dealer will give the best lease deal under these circumstances?? Thanks in advance for your thoughts...


Yup, you've got it MOSTLY figured out. PCD opens the ENTIRE U.S. dealer market to you. It is very interesting to compare the various dealer responses to PCD orders. I found several who immediately informed me that they applied no documentation fee to out-of-state purchasers (NOT insignificant when many dealers are $500+ on doc fees). Ask around, and be sure to check with the forum sponsors as advised; they have some killer deals and know the drill inside out and backwards.

Finally, don't overlook your local dealer. In addition to loaners, co-operation on warranty issues, and comps on diagnostic fees, etc. your local guy may be right there pricewise with out-of-state dealers. Also, your local guy can arrange for PCD just like any other dealer. Sure, he'd like you to pull from his stock, but if your option mix means a factory order, he'll accept that. At that point, PCD is actually works for him as the dealership doesn't have to do all the time-wasting, no profit vehicle prep, customization, and customer instruction activities (that PCD shines at). When I was pricing PCD, my local guy came REAL close (matched killer financing, local sales tax, and invoice pricing) to the forum sponsor I eventually signed with. Just saying.

P.S. Don't forget to check out local tax treatment on local vs. out-of-state dealer. It can make a big difference on expensive cars.


----------



## seoulchild79 (Sep 8, 2013)

I shopped around. Gave myself about a 250 mile radius. That included about 5 BMW dealerships. I chose to go local because the deal was close enough to the best offer I received and because of all the aforementioned things in the previous post. The local dealership also offered free car washes any time I wanted one. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Bought both of our X5's from our-of-state dealers and picked them up in SC. Local dealers don't care where I bought them, have received great service from them.


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

A newbie question, do I have to pay for the shipping cost from SC to my local dealer?

edit: nvmd, found the answer.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

seoulchild79 said:


> I shopped around. Gave myself about a 250 mile radius. That included about 5 BMW dealerships. I chose to go local because the deal was close enough to the best offer I received and because of all the aforementioned things in the previous post. *The local dealership also offered free car washes any time I wanted one. *
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


:yikes: I don't the dealer ever wash my car, a lot less scratches that way. 
As to the question why buy local? Why indeed? My local dealer (actually it's the sales mgr.) acts like they are the only BMW dealership for 1000 miles and it is impossible to get one anywhere else. I usually give them a shout to start the process, but it never works out, so I move on quickly. 
N4S


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

Flyinghippo according to the BMW website you are responsible for any shipping costs from the PCD to any destination you choose.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Why buy locally? Your service experience may be different if you buy at your local dealer - my dealer has service specials that only are offered to customers who bought their cars there and they provide a no-additional-cost loaner when servicing even if out of warrantee.


----------

